# Meetings > Workshops >  Γενικά περί workshops

## papashark

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Σκοπός αυτής της ενότητας του φόρουμ είναι η οργάνωση μικρών meetings με αντικείμενο αποκλειστικά τεχνικού χαρακτήρα και με σκοπό την διάδοση τεχνογνωσίας ανάμεσα μας.

Τα meetings θα είναι από 5 μέχρι 10 άτομα και θα περιλαμβάνουν διάφορες διαλέξεις καθώς και πρακτική επάνω σε διάφορα θέματα και μεθόδους όπως :

* Cantenna : Μεθοδολογία, Χαρακτηριστικά, Σχεδίαση και Κατασκευή
* Κεραίες : Θεωρεία, τύποι, χαρακτηριστικά, εγκατάσταση
* Καλώδια & Βύσματα : Ανάλυση καλωδίων, σωστή τοποθέτηση βυσμάτων
* ΡΟΕ : Θεωρεία, Κατασκευή, Έλεγχος, Παραδείγματα
* Εγκατάσταση ΑΡ : Ανάλυση χώρου, Προετοιμασία, Τροφοδοσία, Ιστοί, στήριξη
* ΑΡ management : IP routing, DNS, DHCP, SSID, κλπ
* LinuxAP : Εγκατάσταση, management, προβλήματα και λύσεις
* Δοκιμές κεραιών & καρτών : in field testing & measurement, συμβατότητες, ευαισθησίες κλπ
* Ανάλυση πρωτοκόλλου 802.11x
* Πρωτόκολλα Ασφαλείας : θεωρεία, εφαρμογή, αντιεφαρμογή

Καθώς και οτιδήποτε άλλο προταθεί ή δούμε στην πορεία ότι θα χρειαστεί.

Τις διαλέξεις θα τις κάνουν συνήθως οι πιο σχετικοί από εμάς, θα είναι κάτι μεταξύ σεμιναρίου και ανοιχτής συζήτησης (τουλάχιστον έτσι το φαντάζομαι), η συμμετοχή θα είναι ελεύθερη και φυσικά δωρεάν (θα κερνάτε καφέ στον ομιλητή), χώρος υπάρχει (η Αερολέσχη εάν θα βολεύει τον κόσμο), και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι και η συμμετοχή του ομιλητή θα είναι και αυτή εθελοντική....

_Ακόμα θα ήθελα να σας παρακαλέσω να κρατήσετε μια σοβαρότητα σε αυτή την ενότητα, μην αρχίσετε τα post "και εγώ θέλω" ούτε και τα "ωραία ιδέα", γράφτε κάτι μόνο αν έχετε να πείτε κάτι εποικοδομητικό ή για να δηλώσετε την συμμετοχή σας σε κάποιο workshop. Και βέβαια προσπαθήστε τα μηνύματα σας να είναι σε σχετικά topics και όχι όπου να ναι...._

Περιμένοντας την προσφορά ομιλητών για κάποια από τα παραπάνω θέματα...


Ευχαριστώ Πολύ

Ο Παπακαρχαρίας σας  ::

----------


## sdd

Den briskoume kapoio meros pou na einai accessible sto poly kosmo?

P.x. to Polytexneio stou Zwgrafou - to lewforeio apo Glyfada stamataei apo exw gia osous menoun pros ekei meria, yparxei metro konta (401- Katexakh), oi "ntopioi" mporoun na diathesoun PC me megales net taxythtes se periptwsh pou tha xreiastei na ginei kanena download/printing, yparxoun ergasthria me organa metrhsewn, afthonoi xwroi mesa-exw, katholou kinhsh wrismenes wres, k.l.p.

Gia pio apla meetings kati pio kentriko panw se Metro/Hlektriko - Syntagma, Omonoia, k.l.p.





Gia ta ypoloipa, poly grigores parathrhseis:

a. Cantenna - Yparxei analogh cheap antenna me rectangular tubing - poly pio eykolo na sterewthei o N connector, poly kalytero gain, den skouriazei - mporei na xrhsimopoihthei eykola san feed se opoidhpote dish gia 30+ dBi antenna

b Kapoia stigmh tha prepei na ginoun standardised kapoia pragmata - ypopsiazomai oti o perissoteroi exoun kapoio 486/16+ Ram h aplo Pentium san deytero mhxanhma kai endiaferontai gia na sthsoun ena Linux-based access point kai oxi mono - kai firewall, kai routing tables, kai Radius, kai bandwidth control, kl.p.
Mallon ena seminar panw sthn egkatastash enos Linux-WLAN setup tha prepei na einai apo ta prwta pou tha ginoun.
O skopos tha einai na dhmiourghthei ena standard s/w package etoimo gia download kai egkatastash apo opoiodhpote epithymei na sthsei PC-based AP-WLAN node, an dynaton na kanei auto-boot apo disko h flash memory, xwris opoiesdhpote epembaseis apo to xrhsth gia na exei basic functionality

Shnasia exoun ta basics kai to pws to WLAN PC "black box" tha mpei se leitourgia oso pio grhgora ginetai - osoi theloun na embathynoun sta peri Linux, exoun olo to xrono na to kanoun se deytero stadio


c. Basika peri connectors, pws ginontai oi kollhseis se mikrokymatika connectors,, pitahnon basikes alouminoergasies (tryphma, k.l.p.), weatherproofing me silikones, k.l.p.

Efarmogh - kataskeh aplhs antennas biquad, dokimh, metrhseis.

Ayta mallon prepei na ta deixoun kapoioi eidikeymenoi radioerasitexnes h epaggelmaties pou asxolountai me keraies.




Genikotera gia seminars/workshops - epeidh exw paei se polla, se USA, UK kai edw, exw na pw ta exhs.

O skopos eno oligowrou seminar/workshop einai na pareis kapoion sxedon asxeto kai meta apo merikes wres na exeis kataferei na ton kaneis na kanei kati xrhsimo - kai oxi aplws na epideixeis kati - ena mhxanhma, kapoies gnwseis - thewries, k.l.p. 
Otan o participant fygei, prepei na einai sigouros oti einai se thesh na kanei ayta pou parakolouthse sto workshop 

Ayto shmaine oti opoios erxetai sto workshop, prepei prin na exei diabasei ena basiko proparaskeyastiko yliko, pou den xreiazetai na einai plhres ala na tou dinei tis baseis kai kyriws references gia ayta pou tha dei sto workshop 
Oti den katalabei mporei na tou ekshghthei epi topou. 
Apo ekei kai pera, o kathe participant prepei na mporei na kanei duplicate tis energeies tou instructor - p.x. na formarei ena disko gia Linux, na ftiaxei bootable disks kai directories, na egkatasthsei oti s/w xreiazetai apo ena CD-ROM pou tou dinetai, na kanei kapoia test , na kanei verify to correct operation tou synolikou setup.
To kathe ti einai ena milestone, me kapoio teliko skopo - p.x. dyo omades mporei na kanoun setup dyo identical Linux APs ta opoia sto telos tha diktywthoun wirelessly.


Perissotera argotera...

----------


## gdeme

egw pali to skeftomai san kati endoiameso apo ayta ta dyo k kati akoma.
pisteyw oti sigoura einai swsto k prepon o xwros na einai prosbasimos (hliktrikos-metro-leoforia),alla parallila prepei na exei k alla xaraktiristika (xwros anoiktos-megalos- gia dokimes parousiaseis,wraia idea to polytexneio,alla den nomizw oti tha mporoume na kanoume oti theloume k na milame mesa sta labs :/ )

Apo tin alli pisteyw oti tha prepei na dokimasoun px k oi akroates na kanoun kati.(dokimaes)
Entaksei,den lew na feroun oloi ena mixanima k na dokimasoun na stisoun se linux ena AP,alla px gia tin kataskeyi mias cantenna oli tha mporoun na feroun ta aparaitita kai na kathisoume na ftiaksoume o kathenas tin diki tou.

tespa,egw dilwnw endoiaferon gia ola ta "seminaria" ftanei na mporw na erthw (protimw weekends pou eimai pio free).
tis alles apopseis mou tha tis ekfrasw proforika se kapoion ypethino.(den mporw na ta grapsw ola  ::  )

----------


## stoidis

Σχετικά με το Πολυτεχνείο, θα μπορούσε ίσως κάποιος φοιτητής εκεί να δεσμεύσει μία αίθουσα - αμφιθέατρο όποτε θα την χρειαζόμαστε και θα είναι ελεύθερη. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι αδύνατο διότι την δεύτερη συνάντηση του cwn στο Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης την κάναμε και η γραμματέας ήταν πολύ πρόθυμη να μας εξυπηρετήσει.

Μάλιστα θεωρώ ότι εκεί ο χώρος είναι ιδανικός λόγω εξοπλισμού όπως πίνακες, projectors κτλ... αλλά επίσης προσφέρει (ίσως) και internet access έτσι ώστε να είναι δυνατή η μετάδοση της παρουσιάσης μέσω internet για όποιον δεν τα καταφέρει να έρθει.

Μάλιστα όταν στηθεί όλο το backbone του AWMN μεταδόσεις workshops θα μπορούν να γίνονται ασύρματα με μεγάλες ταχύτητες άρα και καλή ποιότητα.

Πάω να στήσω Media services  ::

----------


## gdeme

an ontws mporei kapois na synennoithei gia kati tetoio xwris na exoume problima,tote pisteyw oti einai to idanikotero meros.  ::

----------


## sdd

Ene pragma pou me entypwsiase sta USA workshops/seminars htan poso result-oriented htan

Ta panta htan proetoimasmena (dhl o eisighths eixe kanei dry-run olh th diadikasia pou eprokeito na exhghsei sto koino, den peiramatizotan k.l.p.) o kosmos hxere ti prerequisites xreiazontan kai ti eprepe na eixe diabasei gia na parakolouthsei to kate thema, kai den yphrxan kena (h an yphrxan ta problhmata ayta lynontan me kapoies analyseis gia ta aplolytws aparaithta)

H diadikasia htan idiot-proof, me detailed exhghsh gia th kathe entolh kai to kathe step analytika, gia na mhn yparxoun apories kai na spataleitai xronos

Ta notes perieixan akoma kai grabs apo ta PC loading screens - h diadikasia htan typopoihmenh kai sxediasmenh na katalhxei se kapoio apotelesma

Workshop xwris oloi na kanoun -me ta xeria tous- anaparagwgh twn oswn akousan/eidan sth parousiash den noeitai - alliws ayto legetai lecture, parousiash, thewrhtiko seminario, h opws alliws thelete, pantws oxi workshop.


Se UK, Ellada k.l.p., opote phga se analoga "events", o xronos exantlountan se endless parousiaseis "deite kai ayto, kai ayto, kai ayto" gia emploutimso gnwsewn, h se events tou typou "fere to PC sou na sou poume pws na fortwseis Linux kai ola ta parelkomena pou theleis" - endiaferon kai ayto, mono pou den einai workshop kai den exyphretei kapoio genikpotero skopo, alla ta endiaferonta tou kathe enos 

Epanalambanw - an ena workshop aposkopei sto pws tha mathei o kathenas na pairnei ena PC kai na to metatrepei se Linux-based AP/router/ k.l.p. prepei na akolouthithei mia sygekrimenh diadikasia pou na katalhgei sto oti oloi oi pareyriskomenoi sto telos tou workshop prepei na einai se thesh na kanoun reproduce th basikh (oxi frills) diadikasia monoi tous.

Twra, to an ayto tha parei 4, 6 h 10 wres, ayto einai thema tou posou xronou exei spatalhthei gia na proetoimastei swsta to workshop.


Fysika auto den apokleiei to na ginoun kei seminars genikotera gia Linux, firewalls, routers, security, IP addressing, k.l.p - alla an den exeis ena working setup sto opoio na ta efarmoseis, einai xasimo xronou

Kai fysika ola ayta prepei na ginontai se ena common platform - an o kathenas apo 200 participants leei pragmata typou "egw pou ebala Redhat 4 me libraries peiragmena apo kati Lithouanous, kai sto PC mou exw 4 video game cards gia na paizw kai Doom sta 300 FPS, kathoti ta thelw ola, ti prepei na kanw gia na kanw to AP na trexei?" -- zhtw pou kahkame.

An ferei o kathenas to diko tou cantenna - blepe parapanw.

To thema einai na mathoun oloi na ftiaxnoun swsta mia aplh standard keraia pou douleei kai den kanei electronic warfare - ta ypoloipa se deyterh fash.


O kathenas bebaia thelei na kanei kat' arxhn auto ton exyphretei proswpika - tha ginei kai auto, alla to pio shmantiko gia ena project opws auto, einai to pws tha mathoun oloi autoi pou theloun na asxolhtoun me to antikeimeno kapoia apla pragmata kai na ta mathoun swsta, wste na mporesoun na emplakoun me ta ligotera problhmata se auto pou legetai wireless networking


An yparxei twra kapoios na mporei mou exhghsei pws tha parw 4-5 PC ka merika 2.4 GHz radios kai tha ftiaxw ena 360 deg phased array radar san auto tou Patriot - pou tha kanei kai track-while-scan ta tyxon pthna pou petoun sth gyrw perioxh kai tha mou dinei kai aiming cues se ena head-up display gia na rixnw mpataries me to super pose mou, den tha pw oxi - afou prwta exw mathei pws na sthnw ena basic Linux AP sto workshop!!!

----------


## pablo

Θα υπάρξουν σεμινάρια γι αρχάριους ; (Εννοώ για εντελώς άσχετους  ::  τόσο σε θέματα "hardware" όσο και σε θέματα λογισμικού).

----------


## satboy

παιδια δεν υπαρχει τιποτε νεοτερο για αυτην την ενοτητα?

----------


## sialko

ναι αλήθεια τι γίνεται;πότε θα γίνει κάποιο workshop;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο να γίνει κατι καλό με τόσσο κόσμο. Ενδεχομένως σαν πρόταση μου θα ήταν να γίνει* μια ομάδα*,(οι παππούδες) οι οποίοι θα *ενημερώνουν* κάθε υπεύθυνο από *κάθε περιοχή* και ύστερα αυτοί θα αναλαμβάνουν να μαθαίνουν τα άτομα της *περιοχής τους*. 
Έτσι κατα ένα τρόπο η δουλεία γίνεται πιο ευελικτή, γιατί από την μια αποκτάς άτομα που θα μπορούν να τρέξουν στην διπλανή πολυκατοικία να βοηθήσουν καθως και τα μαθήματα θα είναι πιο αποδοτικά αφού καθε φορά ο κόσμος θα είναι σε ένα λογικό νούμερο.

----------


## Alexandros

Όπως έγραψε ο Papashark...




> Περιμένοντας την προσφορά ομιλητών για κάποια από τα παραπάνω θέματα...


και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, το οποίο δε λύνεται και εύκολα. Πιστεύω όμως ότι θα έρθει η ώρα του.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## acoul

bump

----------


## papashark

> bump


5 χρόνια μετά bump ?

Ημερομηνίες δεν είδες ?

----------


## sb-er

Εγώ θέλω να επαναλάβει workshop ο dalex. Ήταν πολύ καλός πέρσι.

Έδειξε pfsense, freenas κλπ...!

----------


## yorgos

> Εγώ θέλω να επαναλάβει workshop ο dalex. Ήταν πολύ καλός πέρσι.
> 
> Έδειξε pfsense, freenas κλπ...!



Από τους καλύτερους θα έλεγα.... Και αυτό όχι μόνο από θέμα γνώσεων αλλά κι από τον τρόπο που είχε

Τώρα γιατί τα βρόντηξε και έφυγε, δεν έχω καταλάβει! Άμα ξέρει κάποιος ας μου πει κι εμένα...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sb-er
> 
> Εγώ θέλω να επαναλάβει workshop ο dalex. Ήταν πολύ καλός πέρσι.
> 
> Έδειξε pfsense, freenas κλπ...!
> 
> 
> 
> Από τους καλύτερους θα έλεγα.... Και αυτό όχι μόνο από θέμα γνώσεων αλλά κι από τον τρόπο που είχε
> ...


Check this.

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sb-er
> 
> ...


  ::  Coooolio...  ::

----------

